# Opening Day Plans



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

dauber said:


> Sounds like fun! Stay cool. I'll be there the end of October.
> 
> Have 3 days of trials opening weekend. I'll start the grouse season the 16th.


 
Yes sir! Busy three days in Camden, Michigan


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably watch me some Lions football.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll be fighting the crowds somewhere....


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll be out somewhere close to the house....likely a little cast and blast if the weather is too warm to run the dog during the late morning/afternoon.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I've only missed one opener since I started this game, but this year will be number 2. I have to work the 14th and 16th, and didn't wanna burn 2 vacation days to hunt the heat.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> I've only missed one opener since I started this game, but this year will be number 2. I have to work the 14th and 16th, and didn't wanna burn 2 vacation days to hunt the heat.


I feel that way too. I started a new job, sacrificed a couple (few) days off to get things running right, and the boss signed off for me to take those days in September. But living in grouse country evenings until I get those extra days off...should be a great season! 

Getting some newbies started too.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> I've only missed one opener since I started this game, but this year will be number 2. I have to work the 14th and 16th, and didn't wanna burn 2 vacation days to hunt the heat.


 
good choice of words:lol:


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

I was planning on taking out my 1yr old GSP for his first season, but he died last week. I will still go out though to see what I can kick up. Anyone else going to be in EUP?


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

UPPreacher said:


> I was planning on taking out my 1yr old GSP for his first season, but he died last week. I will still go out though to see what I can kick up. Anyone else going to be in EUP?


 
That's terrible news:sad:! I'll be hunting near Engadine the first week, but will make it over towards Cedarville some in the first few weeks.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

UPPreacher said:


> I was planning on taking out my 1yr old GSP for his first season, but he died last week. I will still go out though to see what I can kick up. Anyone else going to be in EUP?


Sorry to hear about that bad news! I'll likely be in the Rudyard/Pickford area.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Tweaked my back pretty "good" today doing nothing, hope it's bearable by the middle of next month! The simple act of getting old is hell on the body(I won't even talk about the mind)!


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

Well if either of you yoopers need an extra let me know.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

FindTheBird said:


> Tweaked my back pretty "good" today doing nothing, hope it's bearable by the middle of next month! The simple act of getting old is hell on the body(I won't even talk about the mind)!


I herniated a disc in February this year and back issues suck!! I avoided the knife but I still have a intermittently numb foot. You don't realize how much you rely on your back until it blows up on you. My endurance racing season was a wash this summer but there was a time when I was worried if I would ever be pain free/healthy again.

Bar none the best thing I found for my back was traction. Didn't matter if it was a traction machine, a physical therapist pulling on my waist, or a inversion table, traction was the only thing that consistently helped.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

UPPreacher said:


> Well if either of you yoopers need an extra let me know.


Will do as it gets closer UPPreacher.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

may take the week off but thinking of take two four day weekends!
the 20th is the our North Central RGS Banquet in West Branch So I need that off, so on second thought probably taking the first week off again this year!! :lol:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

TimBuckTwo said:


> I herniated a disc in February this year and back issues suck!! I avoided the knife but I still have a intermittently numb foot. You don't realize how much you rely on your back until it blows up on you. My endurance racing season was a wash this summer but there was a time when I was worried if I would ever be pain free/healthy again.
> 
> Bar none the best thing I found for my back was traction. Didn't matter if it was a traction machine, a physical therapist pulling on my waist, or a inversion table, traction was the only thing that consistently helped.


That all is extremely familiar, and parts of it are identical. PT (including traction) concluded in failure early this week and I'll be mapping a new treatment strategy with the Doc in a couple weeks.
In the short term, if I can hunt and field trial an hour at a time with a little rest and NSAIDs in-between, I'll be satisfied. 
Good luck this Fall, hopefully we'll both be hobbling-around the woods next month.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I herniated a disc when I was 27 and at 37 still deal with it on a almost a daily basis. Nothing serious usually, but aches and pains, psiatica, etc. It sucks. This spring for the first time in years I had to go back to PT for a month. I've been pretty good about using my head when working out and not overdoing it. For me, the better I feel the more likely I am to do something to hurt it again.

Mike, it sounds to me like you're making an excuse to trial the entire hunting season...


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Hevi said:


> For me, the better I feel the more likely I am to do something to hurt it again.


Same here. General strength, flexibility and athletic ability are still reasonable, but if I try to take advantage of that, something is guaranteed to give.


Hevi said:


> Mike, it sounds to me like you're making an excuse to trial the entire hunting season...


 I'm hoping to have my cake and eat it too--that means weekend trialing and mostly weekday hunting (and hoping the boss agrees to that plan).
Trial-wise, I'd like to see if I can get a horseback placement on Lady this Fall (Mr. HiFive handling). At just over 3 years old, that would give her a horseback shooting dog placement, coverdog shooting dog win, walking shooting dog placement and an RGS trial win all within 8-9 months.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

on the 14th we leaving for Jackson's Hole, a wedding. Still trying to determine what we're gonna do.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*SORRY TO HI-JACK THIS THREAD ... *

*BUT THIS MAY HELP YOUR PAIN ON OPENING DAY?* 



Mike, Tim and Hevi, (or anyone else with chronic back problems), 

My husband, Bill, has always had terrible back problems over the last 35 years, sleeping sitting up for 6 months at one point. Over the years, we have spent a fortune on all methods with no long term relief. He has had herniated discs and still has and always will have degenerative spinal disease in his lower back. Most options did not help him for long. He would have temporary relief but it would return again before long or another back injury. He tried this product below and has been pain free for many years now (over 5 years!). I am not one to push a so called "MIRACLE" product, but he swears by it now. He tried going off it for a month or two and some of his aches and pains returned. I now have it ordered on auto-ship so we do not run out. Buy 2 months and get one month free with a money back guarantee. 

The avearge price of $30 a month is a very small price to pay for a pain free living after living with chronic back pain on and off for over 25 years.

It may or may not work for you? Browse the website for further info: 

*http://zymosine.com/*

Have a very enjoyable OPENING DAY, everyone! 

Summer Blessings,


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

"You know your getting old when", your 32 years old and you derail a opening day thread into a back pain forum. Woops! My wife constantly tells me I act 50.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

Drake and I will be in the Jordan Valley for the opener. I'll be breaking two new partners this year, Drake and for the first time in the 15 years that we have been married my wife will be toting a 28 gauge next to me this year!! Just recently it occurred to me that I've put more training into Drake than I have my wife for bird hunting. So this weekend we will have a one on one training (with my wife) on hunting safety and what she can and can't shoot. It should be awesome....I hope.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Hunting with Drake said:


> Drake and I will be in the Jordan Valley for the opener. I'll be breaking two new partners this year, Drake and for the first time in the 15 years that we have been married my wife will be toting a 28 gauge next to me this year!! Just recently it occurred to me that I've put more training into Drake than I have my wife for bird hunting. So this weekend we will have a one on one training (with my wife) on hunting safety and what she can and can't shoot. It should be awesome....I hope.


That is awesome! My wife is my favorite hunting partner, well maybe sides the dogs:evil:!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Vicki


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

TimBuckTwo said:


> "You know your getting old when", your 32 years old and you derail a opening day thread into a back pain forum. Woops! My wife constantly tells me I act 50.


The only thing this thread needs now is some talk about wired pointing griffons and cockers, and how there isn't any birds around anymore.:lol:


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

I plan to work some land near Cadillac w my pup.
If we need to call in sick....so be it. This will be the first OD for us both.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/12-year-gi...Gwptr5cKl59kRXHMgtyLY603oWVAuUNlBKZg9fncq&s=1

For those of you hunting the Cadillac area, they haven't killed the bear yet....


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

mudbat2128 said:


> The only thing this thread needs now is some talk about wired pointing griffons and cockers, and how there isn't any birds around anymore.:lol:


Good burn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Hunting with Drake said:


> Drake and I will be in the Jordan Valley for the opener. I'll be breaking two new partners this year, Drake and for the first time in the 15 years that we have been married my wife will be toting a 28 gauge next to me this year!! Just recently it occurred to me that I've put more training into Drake than I have my wife for bird hunting. So this weekend we will have a one on one training (with my wife) on hunting safety and what she can and can't shoot. It should be awesome....I hope.


Good luck with that, It seems to work or it's a disaster, depend on how much she like branches slapping her in the face, wet boots and pickers in her thighs. good luck with that, Lol.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll be hunting in the Houghton Hancock area opening day, and trying not to get to frustrated with all the road hunters. :rant:


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Timber said:


> I'll be hunting in the Houghton Hancock area opening day, and trying not to get to frustrated with all the road hunters. :rant:


My family has a place in Chassel off Paradise Rd. I would love to hunt that area, just hard to find time to get up there when it takes 9.5 hours to get there.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ill be somewhere in gladwin county with my britt. Hopefully it's not to hot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

My opening day plans.... Quit my job:idea:


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Right now, my plan is to hit the LeGrand banquet, and then hunt 400 private acres in the HL area. It never gets grouse hunted. Won't be back in the woods till the second weekend in October, so I hope it pans out.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems to be lots of soft mast this year, the crap apples and berries are everywhere. You'll find me hunting the food and water for sure the first day!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I think I'll be field trialing on the opener this year


----------



## joker1234 (Oct 5, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> I've only missed one opener since I started this game, but this year will be number 2. I have to work the 14th and 16th, and didn't wanna burn 2 vacation days to hunt the heat.


 
Sorry to hear that. I suppose that gives me free reign to pound the crap out of your covers.:yikes:


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Staying home Sunday you guys have fun shooting up the woods. Going out Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

GSP Gal said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/12-year-gi...Gwptr5cKl59kRXHMgtyLY603oWVAuUNlBKZg9fncq&s=1
> 
> For those of you hunting the Cadillac area, they haven't killed the bear yet....


 
Should not be a problem just keep away from her cubs. I have hunted bear many times in Cadillac area and have run across many a bear on my way out of the tree stand at night and never had a problem. They move off the pile of wild cherries to let me walk past and then they are right back at them. They don't show as much fear at night but I have not ever seen an aggression from them. Maybe because I was moving at a normal speed not running and they could hear me coming.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Ill be somewhere in gladwin county with my britt. Hopefully it's not to hot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 . . . Somewhere in Gladwin County with my PL. 

Looks like great weather, if the rain holds off or is minimal.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope I get lost and they have to send a search party....after some thought no search party they would blam to the world my spots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> I hope I get lost and they have to send a search party....after some thought no search party they would blam to the world my spots
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can already visualize the "man lost in wolf country" thread.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

We'll be getting a little bit of a late start. Just hoping we can find a few of our spots that don't have other hunters in them.


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Newaygo we are just getting grouse back after a few years of not seeing any.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

FieldWalker said:


> I can already visualize the "man lost in wolf country" thread.


One can hope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> My dipshit brother is getting married that weekend in Cali so I will miss the opener.


Any guy that gets married in hunting season who knows family members hunt deserves to be kicked in the sack...


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> Any guy that gets married in hunting season who knows family members hunt deserves to be kicked in the sack...


Like.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> Any guy that gets married in hunting season who knows family members hunt deserves to be kicked in the sack...


x2
I told my wife when we met: Nobody gets born, married or dies in October.

I will likely be at the COPA watching the Tigers, my opener coincides with the doodle opener. Hope its cool...


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

milmo1 said:


> x2
> I told my wife when we met: Nobody gets born, married or dies in October...


Amen...


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

milmo1 said:


> x2
> I told my wife when we met: Nobody gets born, married or dies in October.


Right On!!!!


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

milmo1 said:


> x2
> I told my wife when we met: Nobody gets born, married or dies in October.


I frickin' love it!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Finalizing my plans....weather should be great for a change. Taking out some rookies on opening day.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Finalizing my plans....weather should be great for a change. Taking out some rookies on opening day.


Best of luck to you, keep us posted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

As of right now, looks like we should all plan on a soggy opener


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

My opener is today. We're on Mountain time. Just getting up and putting on the coffee. 

This was the view last night from our porch. My wife turned it into a postcard. I'm out W every year on her birthday.... 

Happy 40th sweetheart! 












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hopefully you left the diamond earrings where she could find them Mike.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh yea, grouse in the grass and walleyes in lake Sak. Other than the cold winters, it could be paradise.

Shoot straight Mike!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> Oh yea, grouse in the grass and walleyes in lake Sak. Other than the cold winters, it could be paradise.
> 
> Shoot straight Mike!


2 Lucky fellas...


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Moved three ruffs in Allegan SGA yesterday w/a buddy, his dog and my pup.
My GSP showed me I still have a lot to learn about grouse hunting.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Sitting at a wedding right now instead of driving to the Le Grand RGS banquet. Aaaaaaand, by the looks of numerous forecasts I might just keep it close to home tomorrow. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

